# Rollout switch tripping



## ford1386 (Dec 31, 2017)

Newly installed Air Temp furnace converted to LP trips flame rollout, set gas pressure to 10.5" wc at valve. CO reads 12ppm, efficiency at 98% but if it is running for an extended period like from nite time setback in the morning it sometimes trips flame rollout. I replaced the rollout switch, still trips. Did a match test on heat exchanger to check for manufacturing defects and it was fine. Intake and exhaust pipes are clear and have screens installed. And they dont have too many bends or length of pipe per install manual. Could restrictive floor registers be causing this to happen? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## HVACPhilly (May 6, 2017)

You haven't mentioned the BTUs of furnace and size of PVC flo pipe!.
Rollout switch trips when flame establishing process is difficult due to a lake of oxygen needed for combustion. or overheating.

Do you hear any banging noise at start up? if so try cleaning the orfices, also make sure you had the right LP conversion kit.
Good luck


----------

